
How to Create JDBC Driver over Rest APIs - gitcloned
https://medium.com/@ashishjain.ash/how-to-create-a-jdbc-driver-over-rest-apis-1571ab156e6a
======
aargh_aargh
Currently, I would use a FDW (Foreign Data Wrapper) [1][2] to do represent a
REST API as database tables (Multicorn [3] is awesome). That is, of course,
Postgres-specific.

I'm bookmarking this in case I want to do something similar, but Java-
specific.

As a note, if you find writing FDWs in C or Python easier than writing Java,
you could use the FDW and then access it via a generic Postgres JDBC driver.
It's great to have choices!

[1] [https://www.postgresql.org/docs/11/postgres-
fdw.html](https://www.postgresql.org/docs/11/postgres-fdw.html)

[2]
[https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Foreign_data_wrappers](https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Foreign_data_wrappers)

[3] [https://multicorn.org](https://multicorn.org)

------
rohan_agarwal
[https://www.transposit.com/](https://www.transposit.com/) is a pretty
interesting company making it possible to define SQL on top of REST APIs

